# Mách bạn một số bài tập gym tăng cân cho nữ đơn giản, hiệu quả



## thehinhwiki (7/9/20)

*Bạn đang có nhu cầu áp dụng một số bài tập gym tăng cân cho nữ? Nếu vậy, hãy bỏ chút thời gian và tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây. Chắc chắn nó có thể  giúp ích cho bạn rất nhiều trong chặng đường tăng cân đầy gian nan và vất vả.*

*Vì sao tập gym lại giúp tăng cân?*
Nhiều người thường có những suy nghĩ mặc định rằng, tất cả những bài tập gym đều chỉ hỗ trợ _*giảm cân*_ và giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh, săn chắc hơn. Tuy nhiên, đây là một suy nghĩ hoàn toàn sai lầm, tập gym vẫn hoàn toàn có thể tăng được cân nếu bạn thực hiện một cách nghiêm túc.

Tập gym có thể gián tiếp giúp bạn tăng cân vì nó tác động đến quá trình cải thiện cân nặng bằng cách làm cho tinh thần bạn sảng khoái hơn. Đồng thời, khi mất đi một lượng calo lớn sau mỗi bài tập, ăn uống sẽ cảm thấy ngon miệng và ăn được nhiều hơn. Như thế, sau một thời gian dài cân nặng của bạn vẫn có thể tăng mà lượng mỡ thừa vẫn được đẩy ra ngoài nên mang lại vóc dáng cân đối hơn.

Sử dụng sữa tăng cân 

Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại sữa tăng cân dành cho người gầy. Một số loại sữa phổ biết nhất như  là sữa tăng cân mass, mass fusion, mass gainer, _serious mass 6lbs_, _premium mass gainer_ ...

*Gợi ý một số bài tập gym tăng cân cho nữ*
*Bài tập Push Up*
Push Up thực chất chính là bài tập hít đất vốn dĩ đã rất quen thuộc đối với tất cả mọi người. Đã có rất nhiều người kiên trì luyện tập bài này và có sự cải thiện được cân nặng theo chiều hướng tăng lên.

_



_​
_Push Up thực hiện đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng_​
Các động tác thực hiện bài tập này tương đối đơn giản:

Bước 1: Nằm sấp trên sàn, hai chân khép vào nhau, hai tay rộng hơn hai vai, cùi chỏ duỗi thẳng.

Bước 2: Cong cùi chỏ, hạ thấp người và hít vào, bụng tuyệt đối không được chạm sàn.

Bước 3 : Từ từ nâng người lên, tay thẳng và thở ra.

Chỉ với 3 bước đơn giản bạn đã có thể thực hiện được động tác Push Up một cách nhanh chóng. Hãy lặp lại động tác này thêm nhiều lần nữa, mỗi ngày tập hãy cố gắng tăng lên vài lần để có hiệu quả tốt hơn.

*Bài tập Sumo Squat*
Bài tập này giúp người tăng cân có thể siết cơ sau hiệu quả, tạo nên đường cong tuyệt vời cho vóc dáng của mình.

_



_​
_Sumo Squat giúp siết cơ mông hiệu quả_​
Các bước thực hiện:

Bước 1: Đứng thẳng, để hai chân rộng bằng vai và hai mũi chân để góc 45 độ.

Bước 2: Đẩy hai gối ra ngoài rồi ấn mạnh hai gót xuống sàn khi đẩy thân, đồng thời nâng 2 tay lên cao.

Thực hiện lặp lại từ 2- - 25 lần trong mỗi lần tập. Bạn sẽ có thể cảm nhận được sự thay đổi và săn chắc ở vùng cơ này chỉ sau 2 – 3 ngày luyện tập.

*Bài tập Negative Pull –Up*
Đây là bài tập lên xà, hít xà và không cần dùng đến tác động của chân, phần lực chủ yếu tập trung ở tay. Vì bài tập tương đối khó nên đa số được tập tại các phòng tập thay vì tập tại nhà.

_



_​
_Negative Pull –Up tập cùng với xà ngang_​
Bước 1: Bạn đặt một chiếc ghế bên dưới chân và đu người lên xà, hai tay duỗi thẳng.

Bước 2: Siết chặt cơ thay và nâng người lên để sao cho cằm vượt qua khỏi xà.

Khi nâng lên xong lại hạ người xuống và lặp lại động tác này nhiều lần liên tục để đạt được hiệu quả nhanh hơn.

Với ba bài tập phổ biến nêu bên trên, nếu bạn thực hiện một cách đều đặn, chắc chắn sẽ có hiệu quả lớn trong việc tăng cân. Lượng sức mất đi nhiều, có thể hấp thụ được nhiều thức ăn và chất dinh dưỡng hơn mà vùng cơ tại mông, ngực, bụng lại được cải thiện đẹp hơn. Tuy nhiên, vẫn cần kết hợp chế độ ăn hợp lý, tránh ăn quá nhiều gây ra dư thừa và cần thực hiện theo _*lịch tập gym*_ một cách đều  đặn. 

Chúc bạn có được cân nặng lý tưởng với bí quyết tăng cân đã được đưa ra ở bên trên.


----------



## hằng trần (4/11/20)

Tập gym có thể gián tiếp giúp bạn tăng cân vì nó tác động đến quá trình cải thiện cân nặng bằng cách làm cho tinh thần bạn sảng khoái hơn.


----------

